# اربح تجاره ودوره رأس المال سريعه جدا



## شركه الاصدقاء (18 يوليو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نحن نقوم بإنتاج الفحم المضغوط فحم الاصابع بمدينة القاهرة جمهورية مصر العربيه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
الفحم المضغوط هو فحم يمكن التحكم في أشكاله ويصنع من الفحم الطبيعي من افخر 
أنواع فحم الحمضيات


مميزاته: 
-1- لا يصدر رائحة.
-2- لا ينتج عنه دخان.
3- -لا ينتج عنه شرر .
-4- يظل مشتعلا فترة طويلة لأكثر من ساعتين. 
-5- ويستخدم في المنازل بأمان لأنة مكون من مواد طبيعية
-6- وقد روٌعي عدم إضافة أي مواد كيماوية على منتجنا وذلك حفاظاً على البيئة و الصحة

الاستخدامات:-
يستخدم في شواء جميع أنواع اللحوم ويستخدم للبخور
و يستخدم للتدفئة امتصاص الروائح الغير محببة في الثلاجات 
ولإضافة نكهة المشويان في الأطعمة الأخرى...الخ
وينتج على عدة اشكال 

السعر: ــ
سعر الطن عبوات 3500 جنيه مصري (واحد كيلو)
فحم ممتاز فرز أول وأطوال محدده بدون كسر
سعر الطن سايب في كرتونه 2550 جنيه مصري (الكرتونه 17 كيلو) فحم ممتاز فرز أول وأطوال محدده بدون كسر 
فحم برتقال 2450 جنيه مصري
فحم فواكه خليط 2200 جنيه مصري
فحم جازورين 1900 جنيه مصري
فحم بلدي خليط 1700 جنيه مصري
جميع أنواع الفحم لدينا منقاه من الشوائب والأتربة

نسب تحليل الفحم لدينا-:
- نسبة كربون 85 %
- نسبة الرماد 5%
- 8500 سعر حراري
- نسبة الرطوبة لاتتعدي 6 %

للمزيد من الاستفسارات والمعلومات يشرفنا اتصالكم على تليفوناتنا:- [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
00201225612050 جوال:
00202 23927730 تليفون المكتب:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]002[/FONT][FONT=&quot]02 23927750 فــــــاكــــــس: 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]او على الميل :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العنــــوان:15 شارع رشدى (برج سلمى التجارى )وسط البلد (بجوار محكمه عابدين )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع تحيـــــــاتى[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اسلام عرفه [/FONT]


----------

